# Webserver einrichten



## Criminalogy (18. März 2005)

Folgendes Problem stellt sich da:

Habe einen Rechner der als Webserver für Bilder verfügbar sein soll.
Er soll als http: für Bilder und Dokumente überall verfügbar sein, ist er aber nicht?

Wie schaffe ich es, dass ich eine vollständig laufenden Webserver einrichte?

Danke im vorraus 

Gruß Criminalogy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2005)

Was heisst fuer Dich vollstaendig laufender Web-Server?
Ich versteh grad nicht wirklich was Du meinst.


----------



## Criminalogy (18. März 2005)

Ich habe jetzt den Server soweit eingerichtet, kann aber nicht von einem anderen Rechner aus den Server sehen habe es mit Dyndns Clients gemacht weil die IP ja wechselt funktioniert auch nicht 

http://criminalogy.dyndns.org

Helft mir Leute


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2005)

Criminalogy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe es mit Dyndns Clients gemacht weil die IP ja wechselt funktioniert auch nicht


Tolle Info.   
Was genau funktioniert nicht? Wird die IP nicht aktualisiert oder kannst Du nicht zugreifen?
Hast Du vielleicht einen Router? Wenn ja dann musst Du Port-Forwarding einrichten.


----------



## meilon (18. März 2005)

Hiho


Kannst du über Netzwerk auf den Webserver zugreifen?
sagt dir nslookup http://criminalogy.dyndns.org die selbe IP wie meineip.de?
Wenn du über einen Router online gehst, ist Port 80 auf den Client eingestellt?
Die meißten Router unterstützen keine eigenanbrowsungen (dolles Wort )(Im Browser externe IP eingeben)
 mfg


----------



## Criminalogy (18. März 2005)

Im Netzwerk läuft alles!

Aber nicht von einem Rechner der nicht im Netzwerk angeschlossen ist!

Dafür brauche ich hilfe das man es von Auserhalb auch sieht


----------



## meilon (18. März 2005)

Hast du dir denn den 2. Punkt zu herzen genommen? stimmt die IP von http://criminalogy.dyndns.org mit deiner überein?

 Prüfen über:
 [win]+r (Ausführen)
 cmd oder command
 [enter]
 nslookup criminalogy.dyndns.org
 [enter]
 Wenn das was bei Address in der letzten Zeile mit deiner IP übereinstimmt, dann liegt es nur noch am Router

 mfg


----------

